# Pocket PCs?



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2002)

I'm going to get a Pocket PC/PDA for work and travel soon but don't know what bells and whistles to look for; any suggestions on what it should have or sites with reviews and comparisons?


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 17, 2002)

If you're set on getting a Pocket PC-based PDA over a PalmOS PDA, I highly recommend the Toshiba e740.  Slots for both SD and Compact Flash cards, *built in 802.11b radio*, 400MHz processor, and 64MB RAM.

You'd just have to convince your sys admin to put a wireless access point onto your network, and you're on.

Stlyin'.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2002)

We have wireless access points all over campus. I'm not actually set on WindowsOS vs. PalmOS; in fact, a colleague was selling me on the latter at lunch today.


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 17, 2002)

For PalmOS devices, if you have the scratch, I'd recommend either the Palm Tungsten W or T and the Sony PEG-NX60 or -NX70V.  The Palms should run $450-550.  The Sony NX60 is in the same price range.  The NX70 is around $600.

All run PalmOS 5 and have very nice color screens.  If you want to connect to you wireless access points, I'd recommend the Sony devices; they have a compact flash slot that can accommodate the Sony WiFi card.  The Tungstens are Bluetooth enabled, which probably won't help you with connecting to your work's network.  

Both Sony devices have the compact flash slot, as well as the Sony memory stick slot.  The Tungstens have only the SD slot.  Also, both of the Sony PDAs have keyboards, while only the Tungsten W has a keyboard.  The W is also a GMS/GPRS phone, so you'd have to worry about service with that.

Both Tungstens are smaller than the Sonys, but that's due to Sonys clamshell design that's used to not only hide or expose the keyboard, but allow you to reconfigure the device in different ways. The primary difference between the NX60 and NX70 is that the 70 comes with a teensy-weensy digital camera.  So, basically you need to decide if that little camera is worth the $100 price difference between the two.

For a lower price tier, I'd recommend the Handspring Treo 90, which can be found for less that $300.  Color screen, but not as sharp as the above devices, and with only a fraction of the color depth as well.  For most users, its onboard 16MB memory is enough, but it does have a SD card slot.  It has a keyboard, but unlike the Sonys, the Treo dispenses with the Graffiti input area, so all alphanumeric input is done via the keyboard.  Good if you've never spent the time getting proficient with Grafitti.  Maybe not so good if you have. 

Similar to the Tungstens, the Treo has a line with built-in cellphones.  The only one I'm really familiar with is the 300, which operates off of the Sprint PCS network.  The Treo 180 and 270 use the GSM network, but I'm not too familiar with them.  Like the 90, the 300 has a color screen, but does not have an expansion slot.  Also, both devices run PalmOS 4.1, so they're not using Palm's latest and greatest.  The 300 is quite a bit bulkier than the 90.  For a PDA, the 300 is fairly average-sized.  For a cellphone, it's friggin' huge.

Um, anything else?

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Dec 17, 2002)

Do the cellphones work well? I've been looking at that as I don't have one now. I'm looking at the upper end devices you mentioned (approx. $500).


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 18, 2002)

I can't speak for the GSM phones, since they are rare in my area.  We've got virtually every other type of network down here, though.

I use Sprint PCS for my cellphone.  I can only speak for the service, and not the Treo 300 specifically.  Sprint PCS service is usually very good in my area.  However, there are a couple of dead zones in town where my phone will get little or no signal.  If I _really_ needed to make a call, I could switch to analog/digital roam, but it's just as easy to drive a few blocks up the road to a stronger signal.  It's very specific, too...at work it cuts out, and next to one of the schools.  PDA-wise, the Treo 300 is very nice...all the features of the Treo 90 except for the SD card slot.

I believe there is a Compaq Ipaq with a built-in cellphone, but I have yet to see or research it.  Pocket PC-based, though.  Probably has 64MB of RAM like most other Ipaqs.

For the $500 price range, here's what I'd recommend:

Pocket PC: Toshiba e740---support for two types of flash memory (compact flash and SD) and built-in Wifi.

PalmOS: Sony PEG-NX60---all the features of the NX70V except the video camera.  WiFi-capable with optional Sony Compact Flash WiFi card.  Also has support for two types of flash memory (compact flash and Sony memory stick).  Latest version of PalmOS (5), with fast processor.  Built-in keyboard and versatile configurations with clamshell design.  EXCELLENT color display.

PDA+phone: Handspring Treo 300---16MB RAM, Sprint PCS service, keyboard, color screen.  Integration with PalmOS addressbook.

Here's the guidelines I use for deciding between PalmOS and PocketPC:

If you just need to access data quickly, only making minor changes and additions and don't need to create a lot of content, PalmOS is the way to go.

If you need to create a lot of content: documents, presentations, spreadsheets, etc., and want good integration with MS Office apps, PocketPC is the way to go.  Other features and considerations would really be device specific.

PalmOS devices can create, edit, and view some MS Office documents, but it requires 3rd party software that may or may not be included with the unit.  If not, it'll be around another $40-60 for the software.

If you need a phone/PDA combo, Treo 300, unless you can find info on the Compaq device that steers you that way.

Cthulhu


----------



## Cthulhu (Dec 19, 2002)

Any decision on a PDA yet, arnisador?

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Dec 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *Any decision on a PDA yet, arnisador?
> *



I printed off what you wrote and I quizzed another colleague at lunch today. Classes end today and I hope to think about it next week.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2003)

When all was said and done I shied away from PalmOS for the usual "it's always available on Windows" reason and got a H3955 iPAQ PocketPC from the soon-to-disappear Compaq. I also avoided the phone for fear it'd be something else to break.

I'm fairly happy with it so far.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 18, 2003)

Even though Compaq is going the way of the dodo, HP is dropping their Jornado PocketPC line in favor of the iPaq.  Why didn't you go with the Toshiba?

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 18, 2003)

I could find the iPAQ locally and play with a demo.--not so the Toshiba. I found PocketPCs/PDAs at Staples, Office Max, Circuit City, and Sears, but a very limited selection of each.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 19, 2003)

That's a shame.  Not that you bought the iPaq, but that you didn't get to see a wider variety of PocketPCs.  Do you have any networking options with that iPaq?

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 19, 2003)

I agree--I did want to be able to check out more. I liked the look of the Tungsten but wanted to get the feel of the buttons and the slide-out part before I'd commit. Lots of versions recommended to me by individuals or the pocketPC mags. I picked up I simply couldn't find. It as one of those things that I wanted to be sure would be a good fit for my hand--like picking a knife!

I don't have a wireless service for it--I believe I'd need a card for it first. At this point I don't plan on making it e-mail compatible.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2003)

OK, where do I get some good games for this thing?


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *OK, where do I get some good games for this thing? *



Most Staples have a section reserved in their software aisle specifically for PDA software.  I imagine other large electronics stores would do the same.

You may be able to download software as well, but I don't think there are as many games for the PocketPC platform as there are for the PalmOS.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Jan 28, 2003)

I was at OfficeMax tonight and it was exactly as you said--much more for Palm.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I was at OfficeMax tonight and it was exactly as you said--much more for Palm. *



Indeed.  Listen to Great Cthulhu.  You will grow wise and powerful with your knowledge of PDAs.

Then you'll be driven insane and eaten.

Cthulhu


----------



## Kirk (Jan 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I was at OfficeMax tonight and it was exactly as you said--much more for Palm. *



Except development tools.


----------

